# Jura Giga 5 btc



## anton78 (Oct 12, 2014)

Bit of a long shot, but does anyone know anything about these (I realise I may be barking up the wrong forum):

http://www.johnlewis.com/jura-giga-5-one-touch-bean-to-cup-coffee-machine-aluminium/p231749779

Long story short, a friend's looking to upgrade from his Nespresso, and I was explaining the many, many options available. As both he and his wife drink caff and decaf, one grinder may not be enough, and I'm not convinced he wants to be faffing around single dosing (busy man). So after looking at the difference between HX/DB etc, the Sage oracle popped up. I don't know a lot about it but Boots' review seemed pretty favourable, especially as it has lots of the convenience factor, and could be joined up with another grinder (say something small like a mignon) to deal with decaf. My friend (let's call him Paul) popped into a shop for a look, and was directed to this.

It's got all the bells and whistles you could ever need, and many you probably wouldn't, but one thing I wouldn't know is shot quality. So I'm asking - has anyone had a shot from one and how does it stack up?

(feel free to say what he should spend the 4k on, but remember that convenience is a pretty major factor. It's also double the budget he told me he had to spend...!)

Thanks!

Anton


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

This is a heavy duty commercial bean-to-cup machine, capable to producing excellent espressos, cappus, lattes, etc all day, every day......but your friend will need instruction on how to program it & housekeep it. It's the grade of b2c system I would recommend for a restaurant or small-medium cafe.

Better to look at the smaller Jura domestic systems, as sold by John Lewis, which can be set up to make good coffees.


----------



## anton78 (Oct 12, 2014)

Thanks. Do the smaller ones have two grinders like this? That was the big selling point to make switching between caf and decaf easy.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Make sure your friend goes and tries one out before purchase. It's not uncommon for someone to simply prefer Nespresso to 'real' espresso.

You shouldn't be keeping many beans in the hopper anyway as they stale after a while, if you are keeping your hopper low it may be easier to switch out your beans.

I'm going to go ahead and say your friend could get a very, very nice manual set up for that kind of price. A Eureka Zenith 65E is an easy to use grinder, paired with a Sage DB which is kitchen and user friendly. A bit of practice and he would make much better espresso than a B2C.


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

The smallest Jura b2c with 2 bean hoppers is the X7 series. Have a look on http://www.uk.jura.com


----------



## anton78 (Oct 12, 2014)

Thanks both, will have a look. You're absolutely right Dylan, but wife factor is pretty major here. She wants minimum fuss coffee, and he works away a lot. Trying to keep it simple, hence the oracle. He tried a cup from the Jura and said it was excellent. Not sure on beans/type of drink tho.


----------

